# Non-hazardous way to get mold out of Thermos Foogoo straw?



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Unbeknownst to me, DS's foogoo sat with water/juice for 2 days. Right where the straw bends is mold. I soaked in hydrogen peroxide to no avail. Is there anything else I can try?

I'm not sure I can use the thing again anyways, the plastic ring around the bottom has partially broken off and now it has a sharp point on the part that is left and not sure if I can remove the rest.

I don't think I posted this in the right place, but where would it go?

Thanks!


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

pipe cleaner?


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

See if you can get any baking soda inside and then soak in vinegar. That's all I can think of. I also use a thin piece of cloth and push it through with a skewer to try to clean out the "greeblies"!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Do they sell replacements?


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
Do they sell replacements?


My first thought too.


----------



## Otterella (Oct 13, 2007)

The pipe cleaner is a good idea, but I would take the extra step of dipping it in GSE or TTO.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Pipe cleaner, or bit of cloth on a string (if you don't want to replace it). _Then_ flush with hot water and cleaner of some kind -- you want to mechanically/physically remove the bulk of the mold first.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

They sell replacements on the thermos site.

I just had the same thing happen recently, and I used a thin bamboo skewer with dishsoap all over it. If you squeeze the silicone around the skewer and "roll" it with your fingers, it should dislodge the mold. Then soak in very hot water.


----------



## dvons (Aug 2, 2005)

I use pipe cleaners on my drink straws. Not the kind you get at a craft store but from a tobacconist. They are far superior since they are made from cotton I think rather than synthetics and clean really well.


----------



## MaxMommy (Feb 16, 2007)

I contacted them on the Thermos site because my ds broke his straw, they are sending me 2 replacements. Maybe that can work for you.


----------



## chio88 (Oct 16, 2008)

Glad ti know that there are replacements. I used to use a thin piece of cloth and push it with a skewer too


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks! I haven't had time to try anything yet, it's still just sitting there. I don't have pipe cleaners but will look and see if I can use a skewer or something like that. Maybe a tweezers. Then try and naturally disinfect. Thanks!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Since free replacements are available, I'd just replace it. I wouldn't want to take the chance with mold. Yuck.


----------

